# cups??



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Where can I find small clear plastic cups, like petco/petsmart has??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You can get 16 ounce cups:
http://www.staples.com/SOLO-Plastic..._Supplies>Cups_Plates_&_Cutlery-_-494051-TP16

Bigger then what pet smart has any way.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

You can buy them online. I know aquabid always has an auction for 50-100+ of those cups.

Other than that, I wouldn't know.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do the ones from Staples have lids?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't think so, but you could make something to cover them. Like plastic canvas or saran wrap with holes in it.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw some cups at Smart & Final and they had lids too.


----------

